# New Albany Open 2012



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys!
The New Albany Open will be held on June 2nd, 2012 in New Albany, Ohio, which is 20 minutes North East of Columbus. Here's the Event page:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewAlbany2012

And the official website: 

http://koii.cubingusa.com/newalbany2012/

We will be having a point system along the lines of the Berkeley Octodecathlon; getting to the finals in any event with 2 or more rounds gets you one point, 3rd place=3 points, 2nd place=5 points, and 1st place=10 points. E3Cubestore will be sponsoring prizes for the top 8 competitors according to this system (exact prizes TBA).

Be there, or be where? (mental :fp )


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 29, 2012)

I really hope I can go!


----------



## cityzach (Jan 29, 2012)

Darn, I saw Albany, so I was like, "Yay a New York competition!!" But I was wrong


----------



## byliu88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been waiting for an event in central ohio! I'm definitely want to come and is there any preregistration needed or anything? (this would be my first competition)


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 29, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Darn, I saw Albany, so I was like, "Yay a New York competition!!" But I was wrong


Wah, wah, all you darn new yorkers.
(that's even more weird, considering I'm from rockland county originally)



byliu88 said:


> I've been waiting for an event in central ohio! I'm definitely want to come and is there any preregistration needed or anything? (this would be my first competition)


 
Yes, there is preregistration on the KOII link (the 2nd link in the beginning post). Just so you know, we have had competitions at OSU since 2009, but that's another story. Hope you can make it!



cityzach said:


> Darn, I saw Albany, so I was like, "Yay a New York competition!!" But I was wrong


 
Oh, would you look at that? this was just announced:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/1978


----------



## byliu88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah I noticed the last OSU comp in August, but I had literally just started cubing and my times were like in the 50s haha


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Oh, would you look at that? this was just announced:
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/1978


 
SURPRISE!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> SURPRISE!


Bob, you scare me as much as my avatar scares you.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Bob, you scare me as much as my avatar scares you.


 
No way man. That thing is just creepy!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> No way man. That thing is just creepy!


Fine. After the 6 months that I've enjoyed torturing Bob Burton, I am deciding to change my profile picture. Goodbye, awkward photo of that demented baby!


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's a "Like" button when you need it?


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Wah, wah, all you darn new yorkers.
> (that's even more weird, considering I'm from rockland county originally)
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. I take offense from that 
2. Haha, yea I noticed that too. Very ironic


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 1. I take offense from that


 Sorry, i didn't mean it to be that way.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeahhhhhh. Registered, can't wait  I do wish clock was the tentative event instead of megaminx though...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 30, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yeahhhhhh. Registered, can't wait  I do wish clock was the tentative event instead of megaminx though...


YEAH BUDDY. 
Sorry, i was contemplating clock, but i had more requests for megaminx. We're trying to put in more rounds instead of more events, so that's why we have only 1 tentative event.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 30, 2012)

Negotiating with parents but probably won't know until after Hillsdale 2012. Hopefully I can show up but it's a 4 hour drive.


----------



## zster007 (Jan 31, 2012)

4x4 and 5x5? Count me in!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2012)

I would like to extend a huge "f*ck yeah" to the organizer!

Some friends and I were considering going to Columbus to see Foster the People play. Turns out this competition is the day after and only a few minutes away.
We'll see you there.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I would like to extend a huge "f*ck yeah" to the organizer!
> 
> Some friends and I were considering going to Columbus to see Foster the People play. Turns out this competition is the day after and only a few minutes away.
> We'll see you there.


You deserve a double "f*ck yeah"-for coming to my comp and listening to foster the people
your welcome,
the organizer.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 13, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!!
first of all, we have a sponsor: E3Cubestore!!!!!
They are sponsoring the top 8 overall competitors, based on the point system that we are using. These are the top 8 prizes:

1. Wittwo 2x2+Zhanchi+SS 4x4
2. Guhong Version II +lube
3. Dayan+Mf8 4x4
4. SS 5x5
5. QJ Megaminx V2 
6. GH Master Magic 
7. Alpha V-f + lube
8. Lingao Mini Magic

And they are also letting us sell cubes!!!!!!!!
Here are the cubes that we will be selling on behalf of E3cubestore:

5 Dayan Guhong V2 - 12.75 each 
4 SS 4x4 - 8.75 each
4 Dayan Zhanchi - 13.25 each 
3 Dayan+Mf8 4x4 - 17.25 each 
3 Silicube Control - 5.50 each 
3 Silicube Rush - 5.50 each 
3 SS 5x5 - 10.00 each
2 SS 6x6 - 22.00 each
2 SS 7x7 - 32.00 each
1 SS 8x8 - 65.00 each

seeya in less than 2 months! OH BOY!
Thankya,
Aaron


----------



## byliu88 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds great! I might get a Shengshou 4x4...


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 17, 2012)

This is the first competition we are sponsoring, so we are super excited! I hope you guys all have a great time! 

Such a shame we can't get out there :/


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 17, 2012)

I need an excuse to go.... my grades are not the best and it's at the end of the school year right before finals....


----------



## Me70003 (Apr 17, 2012)

I registered and I am trying to get my time to at least a 30 sec average.


----------



## Bob (Apr 17, 2012)

Me70003 said:


> I registered and I am trying to get my time to at least a 30 sec average.


 
That should be easy...once you finish your solve, if the timer hasn't yet reached 30 seconds, wait until it does before stopping it.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 3, 2012)

goals anyone?
for me:
sub-14 3x3 average, sub-11 single
sub-2 minute 4x4 average, sub-1:35 single
sub-7 2x2 average, sub-5 single
don't fail at 5x5
sub-40 OH average, sub-35 single
sub-20 pyraminx average, sub-12 single
sub-2.5 magic average, sub-2 single


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 6, 2012)

I don't think my parents are going to let me go :'( 
If anyone is going to drive past the north part of Ann Arbor (M-14 or US-23) could they buy me a guhong v2 and silicube rush if they have any there? I'll pay a little over whatever you paid.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I don't think my parents are going to let me go :'(
> If anyone is going to drive past the north part of Ann Arbor (M-14 or US-23) could they buy me a guhong v2 and silicube rush if they have any there? I'll pay a little over whatever you paid.


why not just order online from e3cubestore?


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> why not just order online from e3cubestore?


 
thecubicle.com is cheaper for the cube and free shipping (instead of $3). Just sayin...


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> thecubicle.com is cheaper for the cube and free shipping (instead of $3). Just sayin...


 
well e3cubestore is gonna be at the comp, plus they are where you can get silicube rush from, so I assumed they were the store she was interested in getting the stuff from.

Though, yes, I would personally make such a purchase from the cubicle, substituting their regular lube for silicube. Both items would be cheaper.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> why not just order online from e3cubestore?


 
I can't order cubes online.... I wouldn't be asking if I could order cubes online. I can only get new cubes when I go to competitions.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2012)

I should be there. Haven't seriously cubed in months though. Too bad Anthony is coming though, I would have liked to have had a chance at winning 2x2.


----------



## Carson (May 14, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> goals anyone?


3x3: Sub :20 average
4x4: Sub 2:00 average
Blind: Success

Nothing too crazy...





Me70003 said:


> I registered and I am trying to get my time to at least a 30 sec average.


 


Bob said:


> That should be easy...once you finish your solve, if the timer hasn't yet reached 30 seconds, wait until it does before stopping it.



I can't believe no one has said anything about this... I had the exact same thought, then saw Bob's reply and almost lost it.


----------



## blah (May 20, 2012)

goals:
1. show up
0. find a cube
2. remember which fingers go where on a cube


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 21, 2012)

Any chance of adding another round of 3x3 so there are 3 rounds? With the amount of people going 2 doesn't really seem like enough.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 21, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Any chance of adding another round of 3x3 so there are 3 rounds? With the amount of people going 2 doesn't really seem like enough.


 
Im glad you asked! Our first priorities are 3x3 and OH (adding 1 round to each) and then our next priorities are 4x4 and 2x2.


----------



## byliu88 (May 21, 2012)

Is it possible that I could be added to OH and 4x4? My name is Brandon Liu.
Goals:
3x3: <20 sec avg
2x2: <10 sec avg
4x4: no idea probably just successfully finishing all of the solves
OH: <50 sec avg


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 22, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> Is it possible that I could be added to OH and 4x4? My name is Brandon Liu.
> Goals:
> 3x3: <20 sec avg
> 2x2: <10 sec avg
> ...


 
I absolutely can add you to OH and 4x4! and may the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Michael Womack (May 22, 2012)

Look for me I will be the one who has the briefcase and the lego mindstomer robot.


----------



## Carson (May 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> BLD: Beat Carson(because)




Hmmm... I guess I should start practicing again.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (May 23, 2012)

Carson said:


> Hmmm... I guess I should start practicing again.


 
I was thinking that as well, yet, it seems like I always end up playing Diablo instead....


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 23, 2012)

I'll try and go.

Can anyone estimate how much gas will be at the time of the competition? I NEED to know badly.
But I'll do 2x2-5x5 (Will probably not beat the cutoff on 5x5), Magic, and Pyraminx. My pyraminx sucks BADLY, so if anyone is willing, can you let me borrow yours?

If you want payback, I'll buy you fast-food dinner. Literally.


----------



## Carson (May 23, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Can anyone estimate how much gas will be at the time of the competition? I NEED to know badly.



Its impossible to estimate gas prices without knowing where you would be purchasing it. Prices may currently vary by as much as $0.30 - $0.40 from one town to the next. If you want to be safe, assume $4.00/gallon, though it will likely be somewhat cheaper than that.


----------



## Bob (May 24, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I was thinking that as well, yet, it seems like I always end up playing Diablo instead....


 
Wake up, go to work, come home, play diablo, sleep, repeat.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (May 24, 2012)

Bob said:


> Wake up, go to work, come home, play diablo, sleep, repeat.


 
Graduate student version: Wake up around noon, go to school for an hour meeting with professor, come home and eat, play diablo, sleep when all of your friends leave, repeat.

Note that some of my friends are in Korea, and they start playing when I am about to leave. I don't get much sleep....


----------



## zzomtceo (May 27, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Darn, I saw Albany, so I was like, "Yay a New York competition!!" But I was wrong


 
When I saw one in Ithaca I thought it meant Ithaca, MI. Now I'm disappointed.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> Need to know if someone will be selling blindfolds.


 
I'll give you one at Dixon in exchange for something small.


----------



## cuber952 (May 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> That doesn't help for this competition, but sure.
> 
> I might just make one.
> 
> LOL I just registered.


I could bring you one to use for the competition.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> That would be appreciated very much.


 
This is funny how you have this all planned out.


----------



## zzomtceo (May 28, 2012)

If anyone is willing to trade a fast smooth white 4x4 that doesn't lock up for a ssv3 4x4 please pm me.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

Not going. Could you take me off the list Aron?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 30, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sure.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 1, 2012)

Goals:

2x2: don't fail | don't fail
3x3: sub-11 | sub-13
4x4: don't fail | sub-1:05
5x5: sub-2:20 | sub-2:25
magic: sub-.97 | sub-1
master magic: sub-4 | sub-5
pyraminx: sub-4 | sub-7
OH: sub-25 | sub-30


----------



## radmin (Jun 1, 2012)

Goals

3x3 22/sub 30
2x2 6/ sub 10
4x4 1:4x/sub2:00
Buy shengshou 6x6
Sell enough stickers to cover 6x6 cost.


----------



## zzomtceo (Jun 1, 2012)

Can anyone near dewitt or lansing carpool?


----------



## Carson (Jun 1, 2012)

Posting email here in case anyone didn't get it:



> Hey There!
> 
> You're receiving this email because you registered for New Albany 2012.
> 
> ...



BALOONS!!!


----------



## Carson (Jun 2, 2012)

I could potentially decrease my BLD time by 4:00 or more tomorrow... how often can one say that?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> Posting email here in case anyone didn't get it:
> 
> 
> 
> BALOONS!!!



Thanks, I'm not sure why I didn't get this e-mail, unless you're just more important than I am...


----------



## Mikel (Jun 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> I could potentially decrease my BLD time by 4:00 or more tomorrow... how often can one say that?


 
That's pretty crazy. What are your times now?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> I could potentially decrease my BLD time by 4:00 or more tomorrow... how often can one say that?


 
Well, umm, you might be able to do it one more time after tomorrow! After that, though, I think you've hit your limit. 

Good luck! See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be selling the following at the competition:

-Black Edison Cube - $10
-Black Dayan GuHong (modded) - $10
-Black Alpha V-f (modded) - $7
-White Dayan Zhanchi - $7

Let me know if you are interested. See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Carson (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyKGB said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure why I didn't get this e-mail, unless you're just more important than I am...



Of course I am, how dare you question me!!!!! But seriously, there is an option during registration about giving permission to be contacted, you may not have checked that.



Mikel said:


> That's pretty crazy. What are your times now?



Not sure currently, I just started practicing again a few days ago. I am getting mostly 4:00 - 6:00 now, but a few months ago when I was practicing a lot (and participating in the BLD race thread) I was averaging in the 3's and had a couple sub 3:00 solves.



Mike Hughey said:


> Well, umm, you might be able to do it one more time after tomorrow! After that, though, I think you've hit your limit.



I highly doubt I will ever be that good...


----------



## zzomtceo (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't go


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 3, 2012)

Decent comp I guess - well organized/etc, I did horrible in everything except 3x3, but then again that's all I care about.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 3, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Decent comp I guess - well organized/etc, I did horrible in everything except 3x3, but then again that's all I care about.


thanks for coming bro!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to all for a fantastic weekend!
We have a few cubes that people left behind. Please PM me with the size and description of the cube you abandoned, and i'll try to ship it out ASAP.
Thanks so much again,
Aaron


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 3, 2012)

Scrambles: http://koii.cubingusa.com/newalbany2012/scrambles.pdf


----------



## Carson (Jun 3, 2012)

Carson said:


> I could potentially decrease my BLD time by 4:00 or more tomorrow... how often can one say that?


 
FYI: Fail


----------



## teller (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for hosting, Aaron! It was nice to meet you, and a fun day overall.

And I got to meet Mike Hughey.


----------



## blah (Jun 3, 2012)

Italy is in Spain, and Spain is in Rome.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 3, 2012)

blah said:


> Italy is in Spain, and Spain is in Rome.


 
WTF is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jun 4, 2012)

blah said:


> Italy is in Spain, and Spain is in Rome.


 
I am still impressed by your parents. Tell them I think they are geniuses.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 4, 2012)

To John:
The sun goes down, the stars come out,
and all that counts is here and now,
my universe will never be the same,
IM GLAD YOU CAME!!!

(to my comp, that is)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Aaron Abramowitz about an hour before I left to come home I saw a black and a white pyraminxs on a table in the back with a bottle of mountan dew. I was wandering if someone took it? There not mine but I wanted them. If no one calmed them I would like to have them. There the one without ballbarings.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 4, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> To John:
> The sun goes down, the stars come out,
> and all that counts is here and now,
> my universe will never be the same,
> ...


 Leave me alone...


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, I've got an issue:

My family never knows if where going to be at a competition or not until the last minute, because my Dad always gets work calls at random times. So can I register at the door? The registration for the internet is closed now. I want to go in 2x2-5x5, Magic, and Pyraminx.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 6, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> OK, I've got an issue:
> 
> My family never knows if where going to be at a competition or not until the last minute, because my Dad always gets work calls at random times. So can I register at the door? The registration for the internet is closed now. I want to go in 2x2-5x5, Magic, and Pyraminx.



For this comp?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Hey Aaron Abramowitz about an hour before I left to come home I saw a black and a white pyraminxs on a table in the back with a bottle of mountan dew. I was wandering if someone took it? There not mine but I wanted them. If no one calmed them I would like to have them. There the one without ballbarings.



sorry, there were no pyraminxes found. Also, just a tip, you shouldn't be claiming puzzles that aren't yours.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 6, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> OK, I've got an issue:
> 
> My family never knows if where going to be at a competition or not until the last minute, because my Dad always gets work calls at random times. So can I register at the door? The registration for the internet is closed now. I want to go in 2x2-5x5, Magic, and Pyraminx.



Sorry if you didn't know this, but the comp was last week...sorry!


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

If I don't, its one of the following issues:
1. Too far away (Indiana 2011, Carnegie Mellon Spring 2012)
2. Too much money (US Nationals 2011(However, I went to see what a competition was like, some of you may remember me woth the autograph paper))
3. Not enough time (Appalacia 2011, Dayton Fall 2011, Ohio Fall 2011, Hillsdale 2012)

That is 7 comps I have missed to this day.

EDIT: Make that 8. If I miss one more, I'm officially done with competitions.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jun 6, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> If I don't, its one of the following issues:
> 1. Too far away (Indiana 2011, Carnegie Mellon Spring 2012)
> 2. Too much money (US Nationals 2011(However, I went to see what a competition was like, some of you may remember me woth the autograph paper))
> 3. Not enough time (Appalacia 2011, Dayton Fall 2011, Ohio Fall 2011, Hillsdale 2012)
> ...



Where do you live?


----------



## Bob (Jun 6, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> If I don't, its one of the following issues:
> 1. Too far away (Indiana 2011, Carnegie Mellon Spring 2012)
> 2. Too much money (US Nationals 2011(However, I went to see what a competition was like, some of you may remember me woth the autograph paper))
> 3. Not enough time (Appalacia 2011, Dayton Fall 2011, Ohio Fall 2011, Hillsdale 2012)
> ...



If you miss a competition because you don't know about it early enough, it's your own fault. Just visit cubingUSA every once in a while. Competitions are posted on there when they have been confirmed.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> If you miss a competition because you don't know about it early enough, it's your own fault. Just visit cubingUSA every once in a while. Competitions are posted on there when they have been confirmed.



I know about comps roughly 1 1/2 months beforehand.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Where do you live?



I live near Cleveland, OH.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> If you miss a competition because you don't know about it early enough, it's your own fault. Just visit cubingUSA every once in a while. Competitions are posted on there when they have been confirmed.



Just wondering, are there any competitions planned in Michigan/Ohio over the summer? I want to figure out how much I should annoy my parents to try and get new cubes for my birthday.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 7, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I know about comps roughly 1 1/2 months beforehand.



recommendation look on WCA sight about 2-3 times a month to keep up to date on the Comps.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jun 7, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I live near Cleveland, OH.



There will be plenty of comps in OH. You really shouldn't complain.


----------



## manstrong (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't complain about Cleveland. I had to travel 6 hours to get to Columbus.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 7, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Just wondering, are there any competitions planned in Michigan/Ohio over the summer? I want to figure out how much I should annoy my parents to try and get new cubes for my birthday.



I don't want to speak on any official stance, but I'm under the impression that there will not be anymore KOII comps until (after) Nationals unless they've already been scheduled and approved. This doesn't speak for MI, but I'm also under the impression that if there is to be any MI comp it'd probably be organized by Anthony Brooks.

You should annoy your parents for new cubes anyway  Not to mention, just like Ilkyoo said, there are plenty of comps in Ohio. Generally a fall/winter and spring comp in columbus, then a fall/winter and spring comp in Dayton (at least this has been the trend the past couple years).


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> There will be plenty of comps in OH. You really shouldn't complain.



My Dad is a carpenter, and he is the only one that will actually take me to comps. My Mom could care less.


----------



## Julian (Jun 7, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> My Dad is a carpenter, and he is the only one that will actually take me to comps. My Mom could care less.


Couldn't. She couldn't care less. Also, how is this relevant?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm just curious, did anyone get my 8.86 reaction by any chance? My dad decided to stop filming right after I stopped the timer -_-


----------

